# What is a good stance angles for park?



## NYHC

I ride regular and i have a Stairmaster true twin board. I have my front foot at +18 and my back foot at -13. Wondering if you guys have an opinion if this is a good stance for park. Would love to know your stance angles or your opinions on mine. Not sure if its too ducked or not. Wondering if its good to go with the same angles on both feet for better switch riding.


----------



## PredaClone

Whatever is comfortable is the right stance. Tinker with it and see how you like the change, but only change one thing at a time so you know what you like/dislike when you change it.


----------



## DC5R

Preda pretty much says it all. What ever is comfortable for you is the right angles to use.


----------



## freshy

Your angles are fine if, like the others said, there comfortable to you. By reading your title I was thinking mirrored duck but you have it pretty close to that.


----------



## NYHC

i was thinking mirrored duck too but i wasnt sure. seems like mirrored duck would work good for riding switch. maybe ill change it to like a mirrored 15 and see how it goes.


----------



## WHOisDAN

I use +15/-15 on my park setup. Tinker around with the stance to find out what works best for you.


----------



## NYHC

i think im gonna try a 15 mirrored. seems like the most logical for park.


----------



## NYHC

absolutely, 15+ 15- mirrored duck is the way to go. switch is sooo easy now. i wasnt really comfortable switch before but a few runs with the new stance and i was doing crazy butter sh!t. 

thx for the advice!


----------



## PanHandler

yup. I ride +15/-15 with a 23" wide stance. its sooo comfy.


----------



## tahoe420

i ride 18 18 duck with a 22.75 wide stance. is it more logical to be 15 15 instead of 18? ive been riding with 18 for over a year and i like it but it seems that everyone uses 15 for some reason


----------



## NYHC

i had a weird approach to how i came up with my angles. i stood on my skateboard and marked where my stance was and tried to get it as close as possible on my snowboard. i ended up with +18 and -12. i started this thread because i felt like the 18 was a little too ducked and the 12 didnt feel right when i ride switch. im sure that i couldnt do anything less than 15 though. 

15 feels better for me. took me a few runs to feel it but in the end it does feel better for me and it seems to help with buttering. i dont know why it helps but i would guess that its because you can transfer more energy to the edges of the board when your turning or buttering if the stance angle are less extreme. uh, i dont know if im explaining it right...


----------

